# Cigar makes me tired now ...



## mrkabam (May 22, 2018)

Hi all.. new to the forum here and have a question I could not find an answer to.


I have enjoyed smoking cigars for a few years. I have increased the frequency of smoking (from 1-2 a week to perhaps 1-2 a day) but I do note that after smoking a cigar I get very tired... I can be full of energy and excited to "relax" and smoke a cigar but the "relax" part really goes to the extreme and I am just exhausted afterwards. An hour or two afterwards I am back to normal. Something in the cigar really makes me tired?


I would have thought the cigar would give someone energy, if anything... I am not drinking alcohol with the cigar if that is of consideration.


Anyone experience this? Does it vary by cigar, by person, or is this just me? :crying:


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I have experienced this. It doesn't always happen. I'm sure it's the nicotine and the relaxation that causes it.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm tired ask the time so I can't help ya

Welcome to the forum

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, if I'm on the back porch, comfy, and it is dark, I will definitely start getting sleepy.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree with @WABOOM. Sounds like either the direct effect of nicotine or withdrawal from nicotine. After a couple of hours the nicotine or the withdrawal from it has probably worn off. Just a guess but would explain the chronology.

If you decide to hang around Puff, go to the Cigar Puffers Introduction thread and tell us a little about yourself.:smile2:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I fell asleep once while smoking a cigar. One drop of the hot ash in the crotch is all it took to wake my @ss up! 
If you're like me and always need to be active to function, then the mere act of relaxing alone could be enough to bring on the head bobs. That's why I'm usually either online or tinkering with something while enjoying a smoke. 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JPT (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm never become tired from smoking a stick. I have become tired during, if you consider that it is, depending on the stick, 1.5 or more hours (and I usually have them late on the weekend). Was it that within that hour+ you happened to get tired? Or is this happening in the morning?

Any chance you aren't actually sleeping well, and it is health related instead of stick related?


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm 73 and I'm pretty much tired all the time..... Still doing 2 a day..........

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------

